# Help with Dia De Los Muertos party



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

How about a really big paper mache skull/death mask to hang on the wall?

I saw a zombie pinata on Etsy that was cool too.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Youtube video on paper flowers:

YouTube - Easy Kids Crafts: Colorful Mexican Tissue Paper Flower

I think you already have this taped, but Halloween block party on HGTV with Dia de los Muertos house....

http://www.hgtv.com/video/halloween-block-party2-video/index.html


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

pandora said:


> Youtube video on paper flowers:
> 
> YouTube - Easy Kids Crafts: Colorful Mexican Tissue Paper Flower
> 
> ...


 *Chopshop great idea!

Pan, I new you'd come through, I do have the HGTV taped but I definatley needed to tissue video, you're the best girl*


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I checked out a book from the library a couple months ago that had a section on Dia De Los Muertos party ideas in it. It's called 'Halloween' by Joanne O'Sullivan

http://books.google.com/books?id=fm...&resnum=2&ved=0CCEQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=false 
here's a link with some of the books info. 

and some other possibly helpful links

food ideas- http://chowhound.chow.com/topics/294622

sugar skull recipe with photos- http://mexicanfood.about.com/od/sweetsanddesserts/ss/candyskullhowto.htm

i've seen sugar cookies decorated to look like sugar skulls, but i figure they're probably a bit easier to decorate and nibble on. 

some great makeup! <3 
YouTube - Halloween Tutorial #3 - Dia de los Muertos

Maybe wear an old wedding gown from a thrift store, or maybe a really great pin up outfit. There's an artist who paints some amazing Dia De Los Muertos ladies her name is Sylvia Ji
http://www.sylviaji.com/ 

Sorry about the super big comment.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Nice links Atelier! Trust me, Spooki's going to be all a-twitter about all the links... so great job!

Links to invitations from Zazzle: http://www.zazzle.com/dia+de+los+muertos+invitations
Maybe nothing you like, but ideas all the same.

Like this idea too: [http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_lirt8srIY...ujd3XTM/s1600-h/dios+de+los+muertos+photo.jpg

I think you definitely need to plan on an altar...and start buying candles now............... LOL


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Dollar Tree usually has those somberero's and paper lanterns.....some easy and cheap decorating. 

That's a great theme Spook!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

This might help:

YouTube - Dia De Los Muertos Maze - Knotts Scary Farm 2010


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*OMG!!! Such great responses and links!!! Pandora is right I love th videos and links!!!!

Thanks Atelier*Motives! Those are great links and video, I love the make up. 

Repo man thank you for the video I am taking lots of notes

and offmymeds I will definately be on the lookout for some cheap decor to add.*

*I wasnt sure when I wrote this if I was going with this theme but now that I have this great info I am DEFINATELY going with it Now to start looking for a great dress oh and Pandora I think you should start making some of those awesome candles you make, or better yet send me that fabulous candelabra you found recently to add to my theme! *


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Great ideas everyone! Well you have a great foundation for an amzing party Spooki! Hone them special skills into creatin the Party of your worst dreams! *


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*you are absolutely right ter_ran!!! Cant wait to see if I can make this happen. While Im at it anyone on here have any ideas for food to serve. I mean Im thinking mexican but I was wondering if you all could suggest some appetizers or drinks that would help tie in my theme.*


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

•*Pan de Muerto* - This sugary, sweet bread is enjoyed by the families of the deceased during Dia de los Muertos, as well as placed on the altar. The Pan de Muerto is a made into a loaf and and extra dough is fashioned into decorations resembling bones. The bread is baked, glazed and decorated with colored sugar.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

A taco/tostada bar would be easy, and 7 layer dip is always a hit.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

http://blogs.laweekly.com/squidink/2010/10/day_of_the_dead_los_angeles.php


----------



## ShellHawk (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, 
Here's a great book for making your own stuff: Day of the Dead Crafts. Epicurious.com has a great recipe for carnitas-though I would recommend Penzey's Spices' "Adobo" mix to really make it awesome. I cook mine in a crock pot for five to six hours and have some tortillas warmed and ready. I serve it with rice and beans, Mexican cheese, chopped green onions and sour cream. They are GONE by the end of the evening.

Mexican altar candles are a must. I had people bring pictures of loved one that had passed on to put on the altar next to the soap and washbasin I left out for our invisible visitors. Yes, pan de muertos is a must, too!
For costuming, I would suggest dressing as a Calavera-one of the bony "fancy ladies."
I did a Charmed Pot episode on Day of the Dead on Hauntcast awhile back, so you could get some good info there, too. 

Good luck! I know you'll have a fantastic time!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Pandora and Shellhawk thanks for all the great ideas! I have to start writing some of these down.

Offmymeds  Taco bar sounds fun and I love the seven layer dip!

Repo man I like the idea of making some of the bread into shapes of bone. 

Ooooh now I cant wait to get started on preparations*


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

In the pan de muerto they sometimes baked a little skeleton in there, and (trying to remember) whoever found it had good luck. Maybe make some mexican hot chocolate. It's supposed to have a lot of different spices added. I can scan the Dia De Los Muertos party pages from the book if you like.  It has some recipes, decor ideas, and history about the food and holiday.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Horchata to drink! It's fantastic! And flan for dessert maybe? You could even make little single-serve ones.

Etsy's Dark Side has a lot of great Day of the Dead items (if just for inspiration). I especially like IllustratedInk's work: http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php?search_query=etsydarkteam+dia&search_type=handmade

And Google Images is always a great help with ideas! Play with the search terms to target things more specifically.
http://www.google.com/images?q=dia+...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1003&bih=415


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookilicious, you could make HUGE masks with the foam insulation board sheets. We used to use them a lot in prom decorations. They are easy to paint and cut. You could do a lot for little $$. Also, I don't know if Cinco de May day is big in your area, but in Texas it is huge. Our Dollar Tree and other places always have tons of things like the flowers, sombreos, lanterns, paper plates, etc. during April and early May for this.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Atelier*Motives said:


> In the pan de muerto they sometimes baked a little skeleton in there, and (trying to remember) whoever found it had good luck. Maybe make some mexican hot chocolate. It's supposed to have a lot of different spices added. I can scan the Dia De Los Muertos party pages from the book if you like.  It has some recipes, decor ideas, and history about the food and holiday.


*YES! YES YES YES!!! Please do that!!! That would be so great!!! Let me know what you need to send this to me, like an email or something??? Cant wait to see it.

Rikki and Printersdevil thanks for the great suggestions. Printersdevil I will keep a lookout here for those items for Cinco De Mayo and Rikki you know how Ive become a fan of Etsy so I will definately check there.*

* Rikki as usual I will be coming to you for costume help! *


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well I am getting hungry craving the foods, deserts and thirsty reading about all the great food ideas/mexican drinks! Definitely time for dining on Mexican food tomorrow! *


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Spooki, you are very welcome and I am at your service! I may try and put it together as a blog post for my costume series!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Rikki said:


> Spooki, you are very welcome and I am at your service! I may try and put it together as a blog post for my costume series!


*YAY! Let me know when you do, you know how I just love your costume blogs*


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Funny, that was the inspiration for my halloween costume last year. It was alot of fun. I picked up a ton of fake red roses at Dollar Tree. Some of them I used for an alter that had a large cross, candles and other religious trinkets. Others I used for a headpiece. I glued them onto a headband, starting heavy on one side and tapering as I went up, ending at the top center. If you're interested I can take a picture of it.

For a dress you could take any column dress you like with a side slit and modify it. I took a past halloween dress I had and altered by adding an asymetrical hem. Along the hem line I then sewed 3 layers of gathered wide black lace.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Tissue Paper cut-outs would make good decorations along with the paper flowers. I see those a lot down here in the southwest during El Dia de Los Muertos celebrations.

Think BRIGHT colours-- yellows, reds, oranges, pinks, light greens and blues-- mostly the warmer colours.

Can't go wrong with skeletons-- lots and lots of skulls and skeletons... and candles... and mariachi music.... pistolas... leather... lace... and big hats. Fake flowers and crosses around photos of the deceased.... face painting (skulls and flowers)... adobe brick... 

If you're going traditional "Mexican" food, Flan makes a great dessert.... taquitos, chimichangas, burritos, green corn tamales... corn tortilla chips... homemade salsa... MmMmM.

Sounds like it'll be quite the party!


----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

There are some nice costume photos here:
http://themeparkadventure.com/dia10.htm


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Jackielantern said:


> Funny, that was the inspiration for my halloween costume last year. It was alot of fun. I picked up a ton of fake red roses at Dollar Tree. Some of them I used for an alter that had a large cross, candles and other religious trinkets. Others I used for a headpiece. I glued them onto a headband, starting heavy on one side and tapering as I went up, ending at the top center. If you're interested I can take a picture of it.
> 
> For a dress you could take any column dress you like with a side slit and modify it. I took a past halloween dress I had and altered by adding an asymetrical hem. Along the hem line I then sewed 3 layers of gathered wide black lace.


*Hey Jackielantern I would LOVE to see a pic of what you did for a costume!! Please post or send to me

Jadewick those are great suggestions and I will definatley be doing many of them

Repo man thanks so much for the link, I love the lighting and some of those costumes are awesome!!*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I cannot give you any suggestions or ideas. Everyone else has GREAT ideas to pass on. I want to see pictures when you are done!!!!


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Target has cool candles poured in glass with old fashioned religious images painted on them. Very Catholic to me. lol Best part...only $1.50 a piece. Bonus....the flame would be enclosed so it would be much safer.

I'll round up some pictures and get them to ya.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

I love all the bright colors


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Jackielantern those candles are a great idea and right up my price range Thanks.

Rikki the pics are spectacular, Do you know what those paper looking flags are? I see them everywhere. Is that something I could make or can I buy those somewhere and what are they called and do you know their significance??? Sorry for all the questions LOL*


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

They are called papel picado banners and are a form of Mexican folkart. I suppose you could make them yourself but there seem to be a lot of places online to buy them. You can read more about them here.
And in looking for that I ran across this website that might be of interest to you - http://www.mexicansugarskull.com/. They have a lot of unique stuff.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Jackielantern said:


> Target has cool candles poured in glass with old fashioned religious images painted on them. Very Catholic to me.


Ahhh! Not the "Jesus Candles"! They have those in the grocery stores-- usually down the mustard aisle. They are very Catholic and very "Latino" to use in vigils-- especially the road-side kind. AND they were extremely over done at the Giffords memorial(s) too... Bleh. I bet the Safeway near UMC made a killing on Jesus candles that fateful week this January...

I think I have pics of the Giffords UMC memorial 'round here somewhere if you're interested, but they're more "memorial" related than "dia de los muertos" related like pics Rikki posted. Though... they're quite similar.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Sure Jadwik anything you can offer would be appreciated.  Thanks*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Out of curiosity, do children attend your parties or no? Looks like so many bases have been covered already. I live in south Texas, so DDLM is a big deal in these parts. Last year we attended a celebration and made sugar skulls and masks. Fun, fun!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Actually one of the parties they do, do you have any ideas for sugar skulls and masks that you could send me?? Id love to see it!*


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Check out mexicansugarskull.com. They have molds for making sugar skulls and other DDLM items. The flags are papel picado (cut paper) and can be purchased from there. 

I made my own DDLM masks out of paper mache a few years ago. Pics are posted in my scrapbook. Fun and easy - just cut the nose off one of those weird white plastic masks from Michaels, cover the mask with cling wrap, then use 2-4 coats of paper mache. Paint with acrylic paint and add a layer of clear for shine and durability. I also made paper marigolds using the traditional tissue paper flowers technique, but much smaller. 

I haven't read through all the posts so I may be repeating, but I served make-your-own tacos with homemade guac and pico de gallo. You can find great DDLM fabric at JoAnn for tablecloths. And I used lots of skeleton and skull decor. Oh, and I dressed up as La Catrina (Victorian costume with big hat, skull makeup). Dia de los Muertos is a really fun party!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Check out what ELH sent me as a Pay it foward surprise!!!! I love it and it will work great for my party.*


----------



## The Wilmont Estate (Feb 13, 2011)

Knotts . From 2009 but its good.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Lost in the dark productions, that video was awesome!! Thank you so much. I do a yard haunt too and was wondering how to tie in the theme. This gives me so many ideas Thank you so much for posting this. Im going to watch it over and over to get ideas*


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Actually one of the parties they do, do you have any ideas for sugar skulls and masks that you could send me?? Id love to see it!*



OH BOY DO I EVER! I'll get some info to you ASAP. (I'm posting pics to the Spooky Treats & Eats group. I also posted a dipped apple that you could alter.) Here that is at least:










(Hope that worked.) 

Sorry it's taken me a bit to respond. I'll have more info shortly.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> OH BOY DO I EVER! I'll get some info to you ASAP. (I'm posting pics to the Spooky Treats & Eats group. I also posted a dipped apple that you could alter.) Here that is at least:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! What else ya got!!!*


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Here is a skull
http://www.costumecow.com/product/B...d-Black-White-Skull-Large-Halloween-Prop.html


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *LOVE LOVE LOVE!!! What else ya got!!!*



Why thank you dah'ling! 


I posted a detailed recipe in a thread on the ST&E page, specifically with you in mind - it's picture heavy! Keep in mind, the skulls DO NOT have to be 3-D; many are flat-backed. You also DO NOT need a mold; you can hand-shape skulls. Be creative. Be colorful! Here's one of my all-time favorites - a tribute to a family pet. (I'll be doing one in honor of my black cat, Hallow or "Bi-Polar Kittie" as we called him, who we had to have put down last year.) RIP Bi-Polar Kitteh!











And just a sample of what's in the thread:












Don't forget about cookies! Children LOVE cookies!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

GiggleFairy said:


> Why thank you dah'ling!
> 
> 
> I posted a detailed recipe in a thread on the ST&E page, specifically with you in mind - it's picture heavy! Keep in mind, the skulls DO NOT have to be 3-D; many are flat-backed. You also DO NOT need a mold; you can hand-shape skulls. Be creative. Be colorful! Here's one of my all-time favorites - a tribute to a family pet. (I'll be doing one in honor of my black cat, Hallow or "Bi-Polar Kittie" as we called him, who we had to have put down last year.) RIP Bi-Polar Kitteh!
> ...



*Oooh I just love those!!! I can totally make lil cupcakes that look like skulls that I have a mold for and the cookies for sure! Going to check out thread now! Love it!

*


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

GiggleFairy said:


>


These are fantastic - so pretty!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Thank you talkingcatblues.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 3, 2006)

Those are some good looking cookies, GiggleFairy. I came across these pics and thought they might help inspire some ambiance. For some reason I can't get a direct link. Click on the Dia de Muertos link on the left
http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1jkkk5/www.tomrobinsonphotography.com/igtbad.html


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Why thank ya, thank ya for the compliment Spider Rider! 

(Loading the link now.)


----------



## nightbeasties (May 22, 2008)

Of course the most important part of your altar is pictures of your ancestors, or items that belonged to them. Also, marigolds are the flower of the DDLM altar. 

Last year we lost two beloved animals so we had their pics on our altar, too. 

The celebration is about remembrance, after all.


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

Link to Memorial Photos

Sorry for the delay in posting these... life has been quite busy... but as promised, photos I took from the Giffords Memorial in Jan 2011.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Great photos Jadewik thanks for posting these they gave me lots of ideas*


----------



## piraticalstyle (Sep 1, 2009)

As usual, I am late to the party! Spookilicious, this is such a fantastic idea. I've considered it in passing once or twice but never really went for it. I hope it works for you. Oh, and please post pics of your party when your done. We'd all love to see.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Spider Rider, love the pictures from Mexico in the stumbleuupon thread,some very beautiful remembrances there!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*THANK GOD I found this post! Ive been looking forever now that I am ready to start getting ready so to speak; THank you all once again for posting such great pics and videos. I hope I can come up with something half way decent. Ive decided not to bring out all the typical decor this year, will be leaving a lot of the vintage stuff tucked away this year to make way for large tissue brightly colored flowers  THanks again and wish me luck. If anyone else has any more ideas please feel free to post*


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

saw this in my inbox and thought of you! http://www.fancyflours.com/Day-of-t...of+the+dead_10_10_11_no+open&utm_medium=email


----------

